

Hiding files in Flickr pics will fool web censors  - edw519
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19284-hiding-files-in-flickr-pics-will-fool-web-censors.html

======
ajitk
This is done using Steganography. The bytes in a binary file are change to
store the hidden message. Though not very secure, it serves as a very simple
tool to fool human eyes.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography>

